# water pump busted?



## gugalicious (Sep 13, 2008)

I bought a computer a year ago with a cpu that is liquid cooled. It is an amd core 2 duo cooled by a coolermaster aquagate s1 cooling system. Everything has been working fine until now.

I moved across the country and the computer was shipped in a truck and I guess it got jostled around a little bit because when I went to power on, it gave me five minutes of run time and then shut off. I quickly diagnosed that the water wasn't running through the pipes and my cpu was overheating.

Don't ask me how I got this idea but I flipped the tower upside-down and then right side up and tried to power up again. It worked. Except when I run games the system is much louder and I can only play for about 30 minutes before my cpu overheats, and my system shuts down again.

I then seperated the fan from the heatsink and removed a years worth of dust from in-between them. Unfortunately now I'm back to square one. The cooling system makes this ridiculous noise like it's trying to pump the water through, but it's just not working. So I get a couple of minutes before the system shuts down.

My question is can I get a new pump for the coolermaster system, or will I be required to buy a whole new cooling system?

Sorry about the lengthy post ... I want to get this right!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I'd contact cool master,
don't give them"all" the info as really the moving company is responsible here. but they may help you out, also make sure there is no air stuck in the cooling system as this will cause it to make a loud noise and not work too good either. A new pump should do the trick for you.


----------

